# What is the BEST camera for taking headshots&action shots under $800?



## jesscatorc (May 22, 2012)

I am looking to invest in a good camera that takes professional quality photos but in the $800 or less price range. So far I've come across:

Canon G1X

Nikon J1


The only thing is that as much as I love the Canon G1X for its pull out screen, and LCD screen etc. I dont know how good it will be for taking action shots (like dancing)

I know the Nikon J1 can take better action shots but what is the quality like for headshots?

These are the only two I've really come across but would LOVE if you could suggest some other ones that I may not have thought of?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2012)

What's your definition of "professional quality photos"?


----------



## jesscatorc (May 22, 2012)

That's a good question, sorry I should have clarified. Basically, I am looking for something I can take good headshots (ie. one that you would use for acting/dancing). Something that is clear, and perhaps delivers similar quality to a DSLR. I'm not really sure how else to describe it though, I hope that makes a bit more sense!


----------



## jesscatorc (May 22, 2012)

I have just come across the Canon T3i.. thoughts on this one as well?

Here is an example of what i might consider a "good quality" photo.

http://www.learningthelight.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/5446505870_02d6420d34.jpg

Thanks


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2012)

Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge

Cameras don't make professional quality photos, photographers make professional quality photos. 

Professional quality head shots are usually made with supplimental lighting - 2 to 5 lights, plus light modifiers.

Professional quality action shots require cameras and lenses that have really good ISO performance and wide maximum lens apertures, particularly if the action is indoors, or at night under lights.

However, based on the photo you posted as what you define as an example of 'good quality', used properly the Canon T3i and it's kit lens could make a similar photo.

If you hope to consistantly, and at will, make 'good quality photos' you're going to have to learn how to properly pose, use light, use the camera, and use the lens.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## jesscatorc (May 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge
> 
> Cameras don't make professional quality photos, photographers make professional quality photos.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much! You are more than right and because I am a beginner I think the T3i will allow me to grow (I am definitely going to be taking a course and lookign through your link) my only concern is the size of it if I want to travel or just go on a night out and take photos but I guess that really isnt the point of having that type of camera!


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2012)

Yep. That's the point of having an interchangable lens capable DSLR.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (May 23, 2012)

I'm a fan of this for fixed lens.

FUJIFILM X-S1 | Fujifilm Global


----------



## RyanLilly (May 28, 2012)

The T3i is a very capable camera, even with just the kit lens. Don't be disgruntled if you don't get the results you want right out of the box. It will take time learning, and practicing. Practice, and post images here, and we will give you feedback. Practice, post, get feedback, and so on and so forth.  Also the T3i is not a small camera, but its also not huge. For just going out on the town Pictures, its not to cumbersome IMO, but personally If I don't want to hassle with a camera my iPhone 4s does a bang up job for the occasional photo.


----------

